# paypal debit card



## Jpoke5 (Mar 5, 2009)

I have been using my paypal debit card to purchase materials for jobs. paypal will give you a cash back bonus for using your card to buy and or pay your bills. looks to be about 3%. I know that's not much but does add up for the year!! anyone else use paypal debit card for your business??

Jeff


----------

